# 1995 Schwinn Red Phantom Centennial



## REDAIR13 (Mar 29, 2021)

I just bought this bike out of an estate in Florida, and it was advertised as a 1949 Restored bike. Upon its' arrival today, It is a 1995 Schwinn Red Phantom Centennial with the stamp and G000168 as a serial. Do these have much of a following? The bike appears to be mint, and well taken care of. I have seen posts regarding the 1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Centennial, but not the red. Are the reds less common and potentially more valuable than the black phantoms?  Any advice or wisdom is appreciated.

Bike has been posted in the for sale section


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2021)

It's a very early serial number in the run. The Red is much more rare than the Black. Some people here like them, some not so much. A lot of them get parted out for more in parts that whole. I would like to know how they got that stem that far down with the locking cup in there. I have a Red and Green still boxed and lightly use my Black one. Keep us updated.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 29, 2021)

phantom said:


> It's a very early serial number in the run. The Red is much more rare than the Black. Some people here like them, some not so much. A lot of them get parted out for more in parts that whole. I would like to know how they got that stem that far down with the locking cup in there. I have a Red and Green still boxed and lightly use my Black one. Keep us updated.



it is missing the top headset bearing, so I built it and will be putting the top bearing in once I find one, which may limit the length of stem insertion. It'll end up for sale, as others in the lot have captured my interest much more.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 29, 2021)

I've read that the original plan was to build 4000 Black Phantoms and 500 each of the Red and Green. But then "about 1000" frames were supposedly used for the first run Cruiser Deluxe Seven in 2000, so...


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 30, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've read that the original plan was to build 4000 Black Phantoms and 500 each of the Red and Green. But then "about 1000" frames were supposedly used for the first run Cruiser Deluxe Seven in 2000, so...




That is what I have seen posted as well. 5000 bikes total, with 500ea of the red and green. There are a few on Ebay right now, and the prices are all over the board. So it is real hard to put a real value on one? But as the old saying goes......................if you see something for sale and you like it, then buy it if you have the $$$$$ to spend.

Some day I will buy one if I find one near me in the original box!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful, and yes, Rarer Anniversary Phantom. ! recently purchased the Black one, barely used, and overall love it. I like my bikes to be as pristine as possible, and finding and _affording_ a 50's version would be impossible for me. So, I settled on the next best thing and couldn't be happier!

BTW, mine cost me $650. It will be eye candy for me in my collection and barely, if at all, ridden. I don't know what you paid (on ebay, there are boxed ones where they are asking $2,800), but if you're going to flip it I hope you can turn a profit or at least break even.
Beautiful condition Red Phantom you have there, and good luck with the Sale!

BTW...what's the Blue bike hiding behind the Phantom with the red tires?


----------



## JimScott (Mar 30, 2021)

The best Whizzer I ever built was on a 1995 Black one... 
Bought an early 2000 repop Whizzer, stripped the running gear off and mounted it all on the 1995. Smooth, clean, started with half a kick and looked like +4K restoration... I was into it total for about $2200. 
Loved that one and surely on the "list" of regret of not having now...


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've read that the original plan was to build 4000 Black Phantoms and 500 each of the Red and Green. But then "about 1000" frames were supposedly used for the first run Cruiser Deluxe Seven in 2000, so...



"Cruiser Deluxe Seven in 2000,"

Little incorrect Oilit. There's none of the Phantom Centennial frames in 2000. From 1998 and on, The Cruiser deluxe  have China 'Anniversary' frames. They are also black and red or visa versa but the paint scheme is the same as the China anniversary that, in black and red or reverse are not limited for 3-4, IDK but maybe more; 5, 6, 7, 8 years. I, mean, those frames red/black and usage area not exclusive to deluxe models any more than any of the Anniversary are in other colors. However red/black China frames are typically what you see that get repainted or original scheme is , for lack of better description; remodeled, over sprayed, adjusted ,  to mock Phantom's paint scheme And even when not tampered with , many people: none collector's, hype artists who may also change the Chain guard,, etc.  think they're Phantoms even though they're not, but for the black and red colors. .

Only the 96 and 97 Cruiser Deluxe seven have the left over Phantom centennial frames. And for what is known, or understood;  Dan: (Bicyclebones,) and I who, I think, for all of his reproduction sales and interest, is in the top of most knowledgeable on the subject of when they were issued, were discussing the difference several year ago. "The 96's have red plastic light cover and 97's the black."

And I don't remember exact serial numbers of my 97 at moment, no looked in years and can't check today  but, pretty sure,  it's over 4,000 and thinking like, under 4,500. Yet, My 97, for lack of viewing several years, could be over 4,500 and potentially, 96's 4,000-4,500? I.E. only 500 each year.

Come to tink of it, The 2 years these were made, the left-overs are more limited production run and if counted some day, it would answer;  'Just how many Phantoms were completely built and how many left over Centennial frame  Deluxe were built (assembled)?'

I mean, it makes more sense to me that, it's not likely  Schwinn planned to only make 4,000 official Black or red Phantoms, in as much, they just did not sell out as as they'd hoped and therefor, 96 and 7 may not have set and equal numbers produced. I.E. a survey of serial numbers  would be needed to tally the whole 5,000 +/- Phantom Centennial frames built and painted.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 30, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> "Cruiser Deluxe Seven in 2000,"
> 
> Little incorrect Oilit. There's none in 2000. From 1998 and on, The Cruiser deluxe  have China 'Anniversary' frames. They are also black and red or visa versa but the paint scheme is the same as the China anniversary that, in black and red or reverse are not limited for 3-4, IDK but maybe more; 5, 6, 7, 8 years. I, mean, those frames red/black and usage area not exclusive to deluxe models any more than any of the Anniversary are in other colors. However red/black frames are typically what you see that get repainted or original scheme is , for lack of better description; remodeled, over sprayed, adjusted ,  to mock Phantom's paint scheme And even when not tampered with , many people: none collector's, hype artists who may also change the Chain guard,, etc.  think they're Phantoms even though they're not, but for the black and red colors. .
> 
> ...



Didn't you check your head badge and it was stamped for 2000? Or was that a different bike? I may have to go back and check the catalogs, but I'm thinking they had the Cruiser Deluxe (single speed) and the Cruiser Seven before 2000, but both had Chinese frames. I know the 2000 catalog says the Cruiser Deluxe Seven has a frame "hand-made in the USA" or something like that. And @fred h sent me a copy of an article on these bikes that was in the CABE before it went on-line. If I can find it I'll post it. I don't know Dan, so I haven't compared notes with him.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> I just bought this bike out of an estate in Florida, and it was advertised as a 1949 Restored bike. Upon its' arrival today, It is a 1995 Schwinn Red Phantom Centennial with the stamp and G000168 as a serial. Do these have much of a following? The bike appears to be mint, and well taken care of. I have seen posts regarding the 1995 Schwinn Black Phantom Centennial, but not the red. Are the reds less common and potentially more valuable than the black phantoms?  Any advice or wisdom is appreciated.
> 
> Bike has been posted in the for sale section
> 
> ...





Very nice bike albiet not to be downgrading it but to only make my point for quite a few years. Especially a low numbered 1st issued in 1995. 

The Chrome on fenders is pitting. A lot of people, collectors believe that the 95's chrome is/was higher quality on this year only. Yours exemplifies my point; It's not.  

 Hence, for proper care and maintenance; avoid salt or brackish water conditions. . Storage out side and or conditions where where it can get wet, snow, rain etc requires regular cleaning. Riding in any salty, dusty and sandy terrain will need extra effort under the fenders to naturalize, remove dirt or mud from within, including hard to get into crevasses where chromed or unpainted/unsealed exists. .  

Otherwise that's one nice, especially that it's used somewhat, great looking red Phantom. Tip: add  some type, to the coaster brake arm hold  strap/clip,  of rubber protector before it chips and scratches the paint.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Didn't you check your head badge and it was stamped for 2000? Or was that a different bike? I may have to go back and check the catalogs, but I'm thinking they had the Cruiser Deluxe (single speed) and the Cruiser Seven before 2000, but both had Chinese frames. I know the 2000 catalog says the Cruiser Deluxe Seven has a frame "hand-made in the USA" or something like that. And @fred h sent me a copy of an article on these bikes that was in the CABE before it went on-line. If I can find it I'll post it. I don't know Dan, so I haven't compared notes with him.



Yeah, my head badge is 1997, rechecking the serial numbers is what me talks about. B/C those contain the  number  in the series the fame was built or series number the frame is assigned #0001 of 5000 . I.E. topic bike is #0168th in the series (168th frame  built) whereas, mine is, as I recall,  past 4,000th built,..

Below photo would be a 1996 for red light cover, (Biased on Dan's tally),  and mine being black light cover and 97 badge, with Centennial Phantom frame.








						Sold - 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 | Archive (sold)
					

1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe 7 7 speed Shimano Nexus rear hub (internal gears) Looks and rides like new




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 30, 2021)

Great looking bike!  I know these were built in California but my question is, were the components also built in the USA?  Wondering about the quality of the steel.


----------



## phantom (Mar 30, 2021)

My Black one is number 4168. Have no clue as to what my Red and Green are as they are still double boxed. Bought all three at the same time from Ole Bobs Schwinn shop in Rome, GA in 1996.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2021)

phantom said:


> My Black one is number 4168. Have no clue as to what my Red and Green are as they are still double boxed. Bought all three at the same time from Ole Bobs Schwinn shop in Rome, GA in 1996.





Yeah and above 4,000 serial too. Hey maybe U got way lower numbers in the boxes? Rip em open! [grin]

Alternately, maybe U wanna start a serial number thread for who has the lowest and highest Centennial Phantom frame and if a red, green or black Phantom or Cruiser deluxe..  And, Bonus points:  Schwinn's 1999 catalog lists  Phantoms, so, the head badge numbers too. 



			https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1991_2000/1999_57.html


----------



## Oilit (Mar 30, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, my head badge is 1997, rechecking the serial numbers is what me talks about. B/C those contain the  number  in the series the fame was built or series number the frame is assigned #0001 of 5000 . I.E. topic bike is #0168th in the series (168th frame  built) whereas, mine is, as I recall,  past 4,000th built,..
> 
> Below photo would be a 1996 for red light cover, (Biased on Dan's tally),  and mine being black light cover and 97 badge, with Centennial Phantom frame.
> 
> ...



If you're talking about the frames then you're right, all the Centennial Phantoms and the C.D.7's (with the California frames) I've seen were part of the first batch of 5000, going by the serial numbers. I'm guessing the only reason they offered the C.D.7 with that frame was because they were having a hard time selling all the Centennial Phantoms. I've heard they were priced at nearly $3,000.00 in 1995. That's a lot for a bike even now (at least by my standards)!
So you're thinking they were still building the Centennial Phantom in 1996 and 1997? That's something I hadn't considered. I assumed they were all built for 1995 and they were listed in the later catalogs because they had bikes left over. But maybe not. As you say, you would need to check a lot of head badge numbers.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 4, 2021)

This might clear a few things up that I found...









						THE 1995 SCHWINN BLACK PHANTOM - Rat Rod Bikes
					

Our review of the 1995 100th Anniversary Schwinn Black Phantom cruiser bicycle. There were 5000 of these produced by Schwinn in the U.S.A. Photos and video.




					www.ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 4, 2021)

Oilit said:


> If you're talking about the frames then you're right, all the Centennial Phantoms and the C.D.7's (with the California frames) I've seen were part of the first batch of 5000, going by the serial numbers. I'm guessing the only reason they offered the C.D.7 with that frame was because they were having a hard time selling all the Centennial Phantoms. I've heard they were priced at nearly $3,000.00 in 1995. That's a lot for a bike even now (at least by my standards)!






HARPO said:


> This might clear a few things up that I found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the water is muddy due to news and interviews as to how many were made and when issued.

Here's an article that does clear up where the rims were made, Hungary, and at same time, offers the 1996 Cruiser Deluxe which has the Phantom frame.. It causes some confusion still with the 5,000 limit noted.  Implying or clearly set in stone?

I clipped a few points to note:
From  article, Posted Jan 28, 1996, Pasted and linked below:  "

_"The new version has acquired a grown-up cost, opening somewhere around $3,000.
The Tiffany price tag is attached to the limited number of bikes being made at a small manufacturing plant in Ontario, where only 5,000 new-edition Phantoms will be made." _

At this point, there are only 5,000 Black Phantoms "being made "and "will be made" which implies; on date of article, they are still being produced but, not completed. ."

Information is sourced from: Gregg Bagni, marketing director for Boulder and  Ted Kirkbride, production manager at AeroCycle Inc., the company producing the new Black Phantom for Schwinn.

The last sentence from Bagni adds to the problem: "
"
_For the nostalgic customer who lacks the deep pockets to purchase a Black
Phantom, the company markets a Deluxe Cruiser for about $450._

That says, in its self  there are more than 5,000 frames. And, as I included earlier, Schwinn's catalog lists the Black Phantom until 1999 and otherwise,  The Phantom frame Deluxe Cruiser was only made 1996 and 97.

So, we have production date began in  1995,,, There is also, not in this report but elsewhere'  1996  Hammacher Schlemmer, the retailer, featured the bike on the cover of its spring catalogue. Published in NY Times June 1996: https://www.nytimes.com/1996/06/09/...ns-2-wheels-answer-schwinn-black-phantom.html   And by this time Bagni tells NY Times, there's only going to be 4,000 BP's.

Regardless, announcement by this journalist and interview released Jan 1996. It is very much the tradition to print Schwinn's Xmas Catalog for December's sales, hence a 1995 catalog presents the bike made for the following year's model too.

I wasn't looking Xmas 1995 , 6 or even 2000 for that matter but the time, typical Schwinn catalog issue or printing  and this article imply that, Schwinn Bolder began the promotion in 95 but did not make , 5,000; completely built and ready roll until 1996 and stopped production, When?? .

Unlike popular opinion, including myself, Clearly the Deluxe Cruiser Phantom frames were not leftovers. Yet Bagni, by June, 1996 has changed Initial BP amount. down to 4,000.

Moreover if every BP has a 1995 badge then, it's not the actual date assembled.

Personally. I never dissected these articles, but just skimmed them IDK, like 8-10 year ago. and for the most part, just understood what's on the boards or word of mouth. Yet, today, those are the only news releases I could find on the net. And once comprehended, digested, piece them together, Noting too, the set-backs Bolder went through, I am not so sure that but maybe a very few actually were finished by the deadline, 1995. The topic bike's numbers are so low #165, is the closest to suggest was completed by a 2015 deadline but, the articles imply, only a few made it. The coverage by the NY  Times, 6 months later is a pretty good indication it's a promotional news event,  that was the point where Schwinn was ready to release, 6 months to a year behind schedule on 1995's Centennial model.






"Schwinn recycles its Black Phantom bike"








						Schwinn recycles its Black Phantom bike
					

LOS ANGELES (AP -- Schwinn, the venerable bicycle maker that pedaled into bankruptcy a few years ago, is racing through its centennial astride a new product line and a recycled edition of past glory …



					www.recordnet.com
				





> Posted Jan 28, 1996 at 12:01 AMUpdated Jan 7, 2011 at 3:19 PM
> LOS ANGELES (AP -- Schwinn, the venerable bicycle maker that pedaled into
> bankruptcy a few years ago, is racing through its centennial astride a new
> product line and a recycled edition of past glory -- its Black Phantom bike.
> ...


----------

